# A mí no se me atreve nadie



## sabrinita85

Hola a tod@s,
una amiga mía tiene escrito esto en el messenger:
_*A mi no me atreve nadie *_

Es que a mí me parece muy incorrecto, pero quería saber vuestra opinión.
Ella dice que lo encontró en el libro que tenemos que leer (Fortunata y Jacinta) y que según ella quiere decir que "nadie le falta de respeto".
¿Es así?


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola a tod@s,
> una amiga mía tiene escrito esto en el messenger:
> _*A mí no me atreve nadie *_
> 
> Es que a mí me parece muy incorrecto, pero quería saber vuestra opinión.
> Ella dice que lo encontró en el libro que tenemos que leer (Fortunata y Jacinta) y que según ella quiere decir que "nadie le falta de respeto".
> ¿Es así?


Potrebbe essere "A mí no se me atreve nadie".


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao! Io direi anche "A mí no se me atreve nadie", con il verbo in riflessivo. Nonostante, la frase suon ancora un po strana, o antica.

Il verbo "atreverse" è sempre riflessivo, ma ho trovato nel Dizionario della RAE che anticamente si usava anche come transitivo, con il senso di "dar atrevimiento". Tutte queste espressioni suonano un po antiche al parlante di oggi.

"Nadie le falta de respeto" non è corretto. Si direbbe "Nadie le falta AL respeto".


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao! Io direi anche "A mí no se me atreve nadie", con il verbo in riflessivo. Nonostante, la frase suon ancora un po' strana, o antica.
> 
> Il verbo "atreverse" è sempre riflessivo, ma ho trovato nel Dizionario della RAE che anticamente si usava anche come transitivo, con il senso di "dar atrevimiento". Tutte queste espressioni suonano un po' antiche al parlante di oggi.
> 
> "Nadie le falta de respeto" non è corretto. Si direbbe "Nadie le falta AL respeto".


¿Qué expresión aconsejarías, Cecilio?
¿_Nadie se mete conmigo_ tendría el mismo significado?


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> ¿Qué expresión aconsejarías, Cecilio?
> ¿_Nadie se mete conmigo_ tendría el mismo significado?



Ho l'impressione che nel contesto della frase, il romanzo de Benito Pérez Galdós, del secolo XIX, questa frase potrebbe avere un significato di "atreverse a decirle algo a una mujer; hacerle alguna proposición poco decorosa" (Non saprei dire queste cose in italiano).

"Meterse con alguien" è un'espressione molto usuale nello spagnolo di oggi, con diversi significati, tutti negativi.

"Atreverse con alguien" ha la connotazione di una sfida, alle volte con un significatoi di aggressione fisica. "Le pegaron a mis primos pero conmigo no se atrevieron".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ciao! Io direi anche "*A mí no se me atreve nadie*", con il verbo in riflessivo. Nonostante, la frase suon ancora un po strana, o antica.


Ok, la frase corretta è "*A mí no se me atreve nadie*", ma questa frase significa: "a me nessuno manca di rispetto" ?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ok, la frase corretta è "*A mí no se me atreve nadie*", ma questa frase significa: "a me nessuno manca di rispetto" ?



Al primo colpo di vista sì, ma per capire il significato esatto di una frase che viene da un romanzo del secolo XIX bisogna sapere il contesto in cui è inserita.

Se qualcuno dice "A mí no se me atreve nadie" oggi, questa frase suona strana. Frasi più normale sarebbero:

- "De mí no se ríe nadie". (più vulgare: "De mí no se cachondea nadie").

- "A mí nadie me falta al respeto".


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Al primo colpo di vista sì, ma per capire il significato esatto di una frase che viene da un romanzo del secolo XIX bisogna sapere il contesto in cui è inserita.
> 
> Se qualcuno dice "A mí no se me atreve nadie" oggi, questa frase suona strana. Frasi più normale sarebbero:
> 
> - "De mí no se ríe nadie". (più vulgare: "De mí no se cachondea nadie").
> 
> - "A mí nadie me falta al respeto".


Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Al primo colpo di vista sì, ma per capire il significato esatto di una frase che viene da un romanzo del secolo XIX bisogna sapere il contesto in cui è inserita.
> 
> Se qualcuno dice "A mí no se me atreve nadie" oggi, questa frase suona strana. Frasi più normale sarebbero:
> 
> - "De mí no se ríe nadie". (più vulgare: "De mí no se cachondea nadie").
> 
> - "A mí nadie me falta al respeto".


Muchas gracias Ceci


----------



## david79

Aquí, en el Madrid de las Vistillas, Embajadores y de la Cava "A mí no se me atreve nadie" se entiende perfectísimamente: "_Nadie se atreve a meterse conmigo_".

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

david79 said:


> Aquí, en el Madrid de las Vistillas, Embajadores y de la Cava "A mí no se me atreve nadie" se entiende perfectísimamente: "_Nadie se atreve a meterse conmigo_".
> 
> Saludos.



Aquí, en la Valencia de las naranjas, las mascletás y la horchata, la frase no suena tan normal, aunque se entiende. Tiene un puntillo de chulería.


----------



## david79

Cecilio said:


> Aquí, en la Valencia de las naranjas, las mascletás y la horchata, la frase no suena tan normal, aunque se entiende. Tiene un puntillo de chulería.


 
La verdad es que la frase resulta mucho más convincente con ese acento chulesco de los sainetes y las zarzuelas de ambiente madrileño... jaja... pero en el fondo creo que esa chulería se sigue conservando en el pueblo de Madrid. Los madrileños siempre hablan _vacilando_.


----------



## Ailema

"A mi nadie me falta el respeto",  sería el verdadero sentido de esa expresión. La forma correcta de enunciarlo sería: "Nadie se atreve conmigo" . Podemos leer entre líneas lo siguiente: Nadie se atreve a proponerme algo indecoroso; bien porque soy muy honesta o porque no tengo valor para hacer algo fuera de lo correcto; o también porque soy de temperamento muy fuerte.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias a todos!!!


----------

